# Thomas/grady



## jeep983

Who's ready for hunting season?  I'm already getting fired up again.  About to plant some oats and winter peas.


----------



## southGAlefty

Me too. I don't know which I'm ready for more though, hunting season or the gnats to get lost.


----------



## Core Lokt

I'm ready, I hunt in Metcalf/Beachton some and I'm sure looking forward to it!!


----------



## dukekeystone

*Flood!*

A couple of buddies and I lease some land in Whigham.  They were up yesterday checking our cameras.  They said I would have a better chance catching fish than shooting deer right now.  Does anyone else have waist deep water in there areas?


----------



## hortonhunter22

dont get discouraged about the water ive found it to help in alot of my areas.   i think it makes the deer feel more secure or something.


----------



## southGAlefty

holy crap its hot


----------



## hortonhunter22

*ole lefty*

you aught to be perched in a tree no matter how hot with the pope and young pics yaw get every year


----------



## southGAlefty

I've been so behind this year. Bought a new bow Monday and got it sighted in fairly well with field points so I'm going to get some broadheads this morning and try to sight them in tonight. Working on a few stands in the AM and maybe, just maybe I'll be able to get after em Sat. AM. Haven't had any P&Y pics this year but haven't really put the cam out either. Last year's bucks are still roaming around though because I sure didn't kill em! Been to Chickasaw yet?


----------



## hortonhunter22

naw aint been deer hunting yet, but did get a hog over there while i was scouting some.  i got me a new bow goin through the same thing.  got it shooting great with some slick tricks and ima be hard after them here shortly


----------



## southGAlefty

hortonhunter I could swear I saw your avatar pic in GON yesterday when it came in? That a boy!


----------



## hortonhunter22

thanks man...yea me and dad got that ol beast over at seminole...now if only i could see a deer  i got 5 hunts in with not a single deer seen...come on cool weather


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

seen a few deer at chickasaw plenty of oaks over there havnt seen any hogs lately.


----------



## bonecollector

*deer*

shot a doe opening morning at silver lake but couldnt find her since then ben nothin but close encounters ready for mosquitoes gnats and love bugs to get gone . im headed to columbus for a week for the opener of gun season maybe my luck will change


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Opening day of gun a friends boy shot two does am(his first). And the next day my 8 yr old son shot a 150# 7pt(his first)


----------



## hortonhunter22

thats sounds good man....congrats to the young man on the 7pt. Im not hunting in these counties this year but seeing them in the fields late in the evening on  the way homes alot....anybody else havin any luck?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

Well Got Me A Nice Doe In Grady Co. Seeing Lots Of Rubs An A Few Scrapes.


----------



## JBM '64

The deer on on the white oaks at my place in Thomas Co. I am not seeing many in the daytime, though. Trail cam shows ZERO daytime action. I haven't gotten a daylight pic yet. I have heard very little shootin' out my way, so I suspect it's kinda slow for now. 38 this AM, and I'm working 


Jim M.


----------



## JBM '64

Deer moved pretty good yesterday afternoon. Saw two 2 1/2 year old 8 pointers feeding on acorns and gallberry in the PM. Early movement, around 5:30 or so. Saw a doe and yearling also, browsing. White Oaks are the hot ticket item now and if you got them, hunt 'em.


Jim M.


----------



## southGAlefty

Wish I had them. Saw a few does Tuesday night, couldn't hunt Wednesday, but rattled up a buck this morning, no shot. I think the rut is gettin close here.


----------



## Ground hunter

*River Creek  bow hunt*

I hunted River Creek 11/6 -11/9.  I saw one doe on Thursday at 9:30 am.  I saw nothing on the evening hunts.  I did find one really good funnel while I was there.  Friday morning I could have killed two does at 5:30 am with my truck.  I think the deer went completly nocturnal after the second day of the hunt.  I found where a buck had worked some scraps saturday night that were not worked saturday afternoon.  River Creek is a tuff place to hunt with a bow especially on the ground, but i did get to see the place finally.  I will have more to go on the next time I hunt it.


----------



## jeep983

I think the rut is here guys! Found two scrapes and 3 rubs this afternoon!


----------



## hortonhunter22

its gettin close i saw a small buck looked to be scent checkin a fence line on my home last week.  its gonna happen real shortly...seen a good one on the truck buck page.  the next 3 weeks are gonna get good


----------



## rhino4x4

i have found numerous scrapes and rubs with no signs of rut yet. trailcam shows some bucks still together feeding in plots at night.


----------



## jeep983

Just checked the trail cam! No pics during day light at all! Plenty at 1 to about 3 am


----------



## duck360

*what a tuff season!!!!!!!*

IS THERE ANY DEER LEFT IN GRADY AND THOMAS COUNTY?I havnt seen a deer since bow season. I hunt in both counties even went to first hunt at river creek also hunt tired creek in cairo and private land. Begining to wonder , but keep going every chance I get. Any suggestions?


----------



## bonecollector

its just gettin good bud...dont get burned out early, the rut is just now here...hunt hard the next couple weeks...by the way river creek is tough in the early season...tired creek is hunted to death so it is tough all the time.  good luck and stay with it


----------



## duck360

thaks bonecollector  I finally  saw  some deer today all does but gives me hope ready for rut kick in still havnt seen any scrapes. has anybody else?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

I got a buck sat am and my 8 yr old got his 2nd(a basket 7pt) sun. They are just starting to rut.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

My wife saw a giant cross the road this morning. This weekend should be the peak of the rut.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Friday morning I saw a nice buck chasing two young does, next morning I collected that buck chasing again. Turned out to be a 180lb 7pt. A much better body than horns first for the year. My group heading to Chick WMA Dec 11th. Lot of deer moving now in this pre-rut.


----------



## duck360

finally saw two bucks today  a 6point and heavy 8 point  both at a licking branch that i didnt know about just out of bow range guess its time cheat(25-06 in hand) from now on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonecollector

*deer chasin*

deer still chasin in thomas county think the rut maybe winding down


----------



## bonecollector

*wheres the hunting stories*

aight all you diehard thomas and grady hunters whats goin on seen a pretty good deer cross the road this morning whats happening with the local herd


----------



## manley

Killed a big doe this morning at 8:15.  She was being followed by a big, wide 6 point.  He was swollen and stinking.  Killed him at 8:16.  Meat for the freezer...  

This was 2.5 miles northwest of Pavo.


----------



## bonecollector

*congrats*

congrats manley need some help putting meat in the freezer


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Bucks still chasing, no sign of letting up yet here. Buddy of mine and his son and brother killed three real nice bucks two weeks ago in Thomas County. One of these bucks was well in the 160 class.


----------



## southGAlefty

Don't get good for me till Christmas anyway


----------



## rabbid-559

We have observed bucks chasing does for the last 10 days seems to be slowing a little now. but still good.


----------



## JBM '64

I saw a shooter buck yesterday cruising for does. I couldn't get him to stand still, though. I passed a 2 1/2 yr old 8 pt Sat AM cruising. Scrapes haven't been worked lately, but don't think the chasin' is done in western Thomas Co. because it's not. I recommend hunting hard till Christmas, Dec is better than Nov. IMO in Thomas/Grady.Hunt the does.


Jim M.


----------



## southGAlefty

I'm with you on December being better down here. We killed a big 9 pt. that rough grossed 132 and some change yesterday in Pine Park. His neck was swoll up and the hocks were sticky and black. I think its just getting started here


----------



## southGAlefty

Pics posted in the Deer Hunting forum under Grady County Buck


----------



## JBM '64

I didn't get much hunting in this weekend, but I did watch two 2 1/2 yr olds scrapin' Sat PM. It was quiet, and I heard not one gunshot that evening. With 30 hunters across the road hunting River Creek and the locals hunting the river bottoms behind, that was highly unusual for a cold Sat afternoon. Full moon, maybe 



Jim M.


----------



## Ground hunter

Has anyone had any luck since it got warm again?


----------



## southGAlefty

Dad saw a big buck Saturday morning and shot a small buck. He said the big one got by him in the fog and the little one wasn't so lucky


----------



## southGAlefty

Gobble gobble fellas!


----------



## hortonhunter22

yessir its definately gettin time for ol gobblehead and some good bass fishing here shortly


----------



## jeep983

IS March ever gonna get here!!! Might try to do some fishin this weekend


----------



## hortonhunter22

jeep983 said:


> IS March ever gonna get here!!! Might try to do some fishin this weekend



it sure dont seem like it...guess gonna have to try some hog hunting between now and when it warms up some...sure aint into fishing with icicles on the rod guides...should heat up with some warm days this next month..ive caught 2 bass over 10 and both were in february...so im gettin ready


----------



## jeep983

Headin to iamonia sat. Hopefully the specks are fired up!


----------



## hortonhunter22

i talked to a guy this past weekend said he tore them up on seminole last week...talking buncha 2 lbers.  i on the other hand cant even get them to bite in any farm ponds, even with minnows.  i am mounting one for a guy that will prolly go 3 lbs.it was caught in a pond a couple weeks ago.  good luck and post a report for us with some pics of those slabs.


----------



## blindhog

We caught around 60 hand size pecs out of a pond in Thomas county week fore last.  Fried them right there by the pond with all the fellas eating 'em up!  Fun!

Seminole huh?   My buddy has been catching some bigguns at Talquin just before this cold since Oct.  I went once and we did good.  Lots over 1.75lbs., several over 2lbs.


----------



## hortonhunter22

ive heard alot of talk about talquin lately...sounds like some good ones for sure.  ive never fished it much...always heard it was bad place to run a boat if ya didnt know it well.


----------



## duck360

the specks are biting good at seminole. me and a bud from work caught 49 two weeks ago in the flint channel 32 to 28 feet deep.also caught 20 or so at family pond in cairo tuesday afternoon


----------



## jeep983

Didn't have much luck at iamonia! Caught two and that was it. Gonna give miccosukee a try. I've heard talquin is real stumpy but probably wouldn't be any worse than spring creek.


----------



## jeep983

Hey yall. We are looking at doing a 5 stand trap or Skeet tournament to raise money for the Thomas County S.A.F.E shotgun team. We are talking about charging $50.00 per person. Need yalls feed back on the price and if anybody would be interested in participating in it. We are still in the planing stages so no date set yet. Thanks, Michael


----------



## jeep983

How many of yall are joining the turkey challenge?


----------



## southGAlefty

I'm in the turkey challenge and I know horton is too. Are they talking yet? Haven't had time to listen due to baseball practices/games and school


----------



## hortonhunter22

im in just aint been on here much gotta go check it out


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody heard any gobbling in the last few days? Been meaning to get out there but the last couple days the rain has had me skeptical about waking up a 6:00 haha


----------



## hortonhunter22

i heard a lil gobblin last week.  nothing this week.  dont know what the birds are doin...maybe find out this weekend


----------



## jeep983

Got one gobble out sunday and he only did it when I fired my truck up! Might have found my new locator tool! Haha


----------



## southGAlefty

Nothing this morning in Pine Park


----------



## hortonhunter22

what yall hear this weekend guys?  i heard some gobblin in thomas county saturday mornin


----------



## southGAlefty

Had 3-4 different birds gobblin this morning in Pine Park. I'm a hen calling fool but haven't had luck yet this year with the gobblers...still plenty of time, I'm pumped


----------



## hortonhunter22

yep we heard quite  a few yesterday got me a public land bird for the contest...


----------



## bonecollector

*birds*

hey lefty dad got his first bird last sat morn wasnt anything but a jake but he wuz thrilled check it out under turkey talk paw and his first bird i sat all day today had one gobble and stuck a yote with my new bow


----------



## southGAlefty

Sweet man tell him congrats for me and good job controlling the yotes


----------



## hortonhunter22

seen ya got ya a pretty good turkey there lefty, get it over in pine park?


----------



## southGAlefty

Yeah man. Yesterday during a break in the rain. Feels good to break the ice.


----------



## hortonhunter22

i got one of my friends on his first 2 birds yesterday before the rain started...2 ol jakes but he was excited...way to go breaking the ice...got plenty of birds over there this year?  yall ever get any over the ball park over there?


----------



## southGAlefty

I really don't think there are as many as there used to be. Hasn't been the same since they built the cabin a couple years ago but its usually pretty solid most mornings. I haven't really ever tried them behind the ball park but a couple times and never had any luck but I see them there all the time deer hunting. Think they cross the creek when it gets springtime, it stays pretty wet on our side.


----------



## hortonhunter22

well the rain has been coming down all day...dad went to town earlier and seen a gobbler bout a mile up there road..then he got home and called me a lil later and said i just missed seein a gobbler in my yard...he said looked to have a ten inch beard.  all this rain dont hurt turkeys dont look like...it was thunderin and lightnin when the turkey was in my yard...i think they just toyin with us a lil:


----------



## blindhog

I think Grady county is eat-up with turkeys.


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea i work in thomas county and its ate up too, they have just learned to stay where they cant be hunted...


----------



## blindhog

Yeah, real tuff to get permission to hunt them in Thomas county.  I see them all over.


----------



## southGAlefty

They are starting to heat up on my place how's the season progressing for you guys?


----------



## hortonhunter22

goin down hill at the moment hoping for the fire soon.   my usually private tract is quiet as i ever heard, and my public spots seeing pressure now.  i heard rumor ol bonecollector put down a bird over the weekend.


----------



## southGAlefty

Congrats to him. I had one strut and gobble to 80 yards this morning before a hen took him away. Would have stayed with him but I gotta go to class. Good luck to ya'll


----------



## blindhog

Well both the private and public have been quiet for me.
although on the private land I had one gobble at 10:30, but also heard a lot of hens yelping so he may have still been henned up, as I couldn't get him to move at all.

Will try to go again this weekend.


----------



## southGAlefty

Killed a good one this morning. 1.5" spurs and 2 beards, one was 12" even and the other was 7.5". Weighed 18.4 lbs. He was henned up but I was lucky enough to get the hens to come check me out and he followed just a little too close. Pretty sure he was the dominant bird in the area so maybe some of his brothers will start moving in on these hens


----------



## blindhog

southGAlefty said:


> Killed a good one this morning. 1.5" spurs and 2 beards, one was 12" even and the other was 7.5". Weighed 18.4 lbs. He was henned up but I was lucky enough to get the hens to come check me out and he followed just a little too close. Pretty sure he was the dominant bird in the area so maybe some of his brothers will start moving in on these hens



Way to go.  got pics?


----------



## southGAlefty

*4-17-09*

Here he is.


----------



## hortonhunter22

awesome bird dude...congrats


----------



## blindhog

A fine bird fo' sho'!


----------



## southGAlefty

Thanks fellas ya'll having any luck? Gonna be back after them in the morning


----------



## bonecollector

*ole lefty*

good job lefty sounds like a fun hunt for sure me and paw chased birds from chickasaw to silver lake to mahaw this past week and i killed one at chickasaw last sat. congrats on the bird dude how many has that kirksey boy killed


----------



## southGAlefty

Congrats to you too man. He hasn't killed one yet, don't know what's going on with him. How they looking over on Mr. William's?


----------



## blindhog

Hey bonecollector how was the hunting at Silver Lake and Mayhaw?


----------



## southGAlefty

I've heard 2 gobbles in the last 2 mornings. Called up a lonely hen this morning about 8 o'clock. I was dozing in and out and happened to wake up and she was in my face, scared the mess out of me. 

I was leaving the woods and saw 8 jakes pushing a gobbler around a field right across the road so that was encouraging. Just wish they'd decide to try my side of the road for a while. I don't think its over yet though, any of you guys doing any good?


----------



## blindhog

I am going into Grady co. on a mission in the morning....


----------



## southGAlefty

How did everybody's season end up? I never was able to get my third although I did come close once, misjudged the distance and decided not to shoot, stepped it off after the fact at 36 steps...go figure. Guess its time to get ready to do a little fishing and stick a goat in September


----------

